# Walbro WA 226 Rebuild Question



## dars (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey folks. Newbie here from Knoxville, TN area. I am working on rebuilding the carb (my first rebuild) on my beloved Weed eater Twist n Edge - 10+ years old.

Model on carb indicates WA 226 but I think is a WT? I have been doing fine taking everything apart and I have the instructions from Walbro on a WT. My questions are on 2 things: 

1. The welch plug - is it absolutely necessary for me to replace this during the job? The generic walbro rebuild instructions I found on an independent site make no reference to it and I cannot locate it anyway despite having the walbro diagram. 
2. See photos of the very small screen and the carb - does this small screen go somewhere here? I see the one place in the photo with the raised edges where it COULD maybe fit but I did not see it when I disassebled - I could have missed it of course. I know I'm not supposed to use all the parts in the rebuild kit (K20-WAT) but the same instructions I have been using make mention of a small screen - but it does NOT appear in the Walbro WT part diagram. 

Can anybody help me with this? much appreciated!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First, welcome to the forum;
It is not necessary to remove the welch plug unless the carb was very dirty, the screen the same way, blow out all holes, cracks and crevases with brake parts cleaner(doesn't leave a residue) is normally all that is needed. Use the old metering arm unless it is very worn as it has the proper height setting. You can visit the walbro site for good technical info, select the Service/Aftermarket tab. Have a good one. Geo
www.walbro.com
WA-226 IPL
http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/produc...=WA-226-1&GroupName=Trimmer&FamilyName=POULAN


----------



## dars (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Geo, I cleaned it all up, finished the rebuild and she ran just fine after putting back together (in hindsight, I think biggest thing she needed was the new gas cap - the vent on the previous had broken off). Anyway, the rebuild was probably a good thing anyway - thanks for the help. sure i'll be back soon!


----------



## dars (Dec 12, 2009)

*Metering Arm*

Geo - i noticed you said put the old metering arm back in - I had already put the new one in and reassembled when I saw this - if it is running okay is there anything to be concerned about? 

thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dars said:


> Geo - i noticed you said put the old metering arm back in - I had already put the new one in and reassembled when I saw this - if it is running okay is there anything to be concerned about?
> 
> thanks


If it runs and doesn't give you any problems it is fine, however save the old one just in case. If it starts acting up, flooding or not running at high end the first thing you want to do is replace the metering arm before going on a wild goose chase. Have a good one. Geo


----------

